# Crossing the Border From San Diego to Rosarito



## Pauly01

Im going to be taking a flight to san diego airport then head to rosarito. From what i researched, once i get out at the airport, since im planning to be in rosarito for few months and get a bank account, i was told to get a fmm tourist visa.


Once i do that, i have 3 options... either trolley, uber or taxi cab to take. is that correct? I will have luggage with me, but it has wheels so i could move it pretty 
easily. But can i even carry luggage on the trolley/bus? Or is it always packed with people? How long is the trolley ride vs uber/taxi cab ride?



So after i take the trolley or uber or taxi cab, then i walk across the border that takes 30 minutes or so? Can someone explain this part? Someone mentioned you never take a taxi b/c its too expensive. 


So once im done walking, then take another cab to the hotel? Im going to plan to stay at rosarito beach hotel before i go and check the condos im planning to rent?


Would like to know if this is correct or not.


----------



## chicois8

Usually when one lands at the airport in San Diego they have to take a bus to the SP Train terminal where you catch the Tijuana Trolly for the border. Walk across the border and then maybe 2 blocks to the bus station where you catch a Rosarito bound bus for 18 miles trip to Rosarito...
For less hassle you could taxi to the border (17 miles) walk across then taxi ( 18 miles) to Rosarito.......

by the way what is an uber?


----------



## Pauly01

Im not sure. I was told that was the 2nd option and it cost $30. Does anyone know what that is? Told trolley/bus takes $10 and taxi cost like $70


----------



## Bella700

Uber is a car service. You can google it. Fare from SD airport to Rosarito is about $50 - 60. Plus tipping is not required.


----------



## Cabo Bob

If you don't have a huge amount of luggage, I would do this. Take the bus/Trolley. Walk across (it's a bit of a walk) Grab a cab (best NOT the yellow ones, but an orange/white. Go to 3rd and Madero (Ruta por Rosarito) The yellow vans on the west side of the street, halfway up the block, will take you to Rosarito, passing through the town and terminating at the Hotel for under $2. If you have stuff, buy two eats.


----------



## justsomedude

Some good information in this post.


I have also heard the UBER is available in Tijuana and that general area.

Does anyone know if this is correct?


Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali

This is interesting. If I have to take my California plated car into Mexico and be asked if I am staying more than 7 days and then show my soon to be aquired Residente Permanente visa/card to INM officers to be ligit even if I am only going to be there for less than 7 days. What will ADUANA say about me entering and driving a California plated car in Baja now? I guess I will be entering on foot from now on and using public transport to get around.

2014-11-14 - â€˜Gringosâ€™ deben pagar su estancia en México


Google Translation:

"TIJUANA - The National Immigration Institute [INM] started at the Otay Border Crossing a project that is planned to be spread to all the border, to identify the Americans who enter the country with the intention of staying more than seven days.

Starting now, Americans who enter Mexico through Otay receive forms which only have to be filled by those who plan to stay in Mexico more than seven days and up to six months.

Those who come for up to one week can pass without having to fill out the form. Those who cross the border intending to stay more than seven days, up to six months have to pay 306 pesos for a permit.

An immigration official at the border station told EL MEXICANO that they are trying to identify who pays, so they will know their identity and destination.

This functions in a manner similar to the I-94 permits issued by the United States, and those who have a laser visa who want to remain up to six months in the US and go farther than 40 miles. That permit costs US$6.

"There has been a rumor going around that we are going to charge all Americans who cross into Tijuana each time they come, and that this will ruin the economy, as tourists will not come, and this is just a rumor," said the agent.

"This is more a matter of security, it is like telling visitors: 'We don't want to bother you and we are not going to stop your entry, but we want to know who you are and where you are going, '" he added.

The United States Customs and Border Protection commissioner, Thomas Winkowski, reported that last year, which is the most recent statistic, at the border crossings with Mexico, "7,976 persons wanted for serious crimes, including murder, rapes, attacks and assaults," were arrested.

All these people were arrested as they returned to the United States after having crossed the border into Mexico to avoid authorities.

That is an average of more than 21 criminals arrested daily, almost one each hour.

Regarding the Americans who live in Mexico, when it is a person who is a naturalized US citizen and who has Mexican documentation, that will be sufficient, especially if it is a voting credential with a photograph.

Those who are Americans by birth, and who still have that nationality and live in Mexico, do not have to anything if they have a visa or another type of permanent permit. Even if they have been living in Mexico and don't have this type of document, they can ask for it at the Immigration offices in any municipality in Baja California.

The program was approved in 2012 but came into effect as a pilot project starting the first of November, and right now is only at the Otay border crossing." 

They have now set up this program up at the San Ysidro point of enter into Mexico at the pedestrian entrance.


----------

